# ***Sunday package delivery??🎁🎉😄***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was so surprised to see a package at my door today after we got home from grocery shopping!! I had no idea Amazon delivered on Sundays from the post office! Well our new blanket came in made by Legitimutt and it's so fabulous! One of our friends told us about them as they were 80-85% off on amazon! I love I colors in the leopard print and the shag is unbelievably soft! I ordered an extra one for my God sister's yorkie Stella, I think she's going to love her surprise!

Hmmmmm momma is there something in here for us???


I better get a closer look!


Mmmmm smells like a new plush blanket for me!! I mean for us......


Moji heard blanket and came running! He had to check it out! 


Moji asking if he has to share with the long coats!


Leo trying to claim a spot!


This face melts my heart so much! 


Best friends for life! 


They even copy each other's poses, silly monkeys!


Ohhhhh dis bwanket feelz and smewls so new!!


And they're out!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe I love the blanket. I believe they have them at Two Boston's. And all of the pups look so cute in their Pariero tees. I love Leo and MiMi all cuddled together on their new blanket. Do you think they know they're siblings? And have a special bond because they are siblings? Where's Lola bear? Love your pics. Everyone looks adorable 😊


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe I love the blanket. I believe they have them at Two Boston's. And all of the pups look so cute in their Pariero tees. I love Leo and MiMi all cuddled together on their new blanket. Do you think they know they're siblings? And have a special bond because they are siblings? Where's Lola bear? Love your pics. Everyone looks adorable 😊


Thank you!!! The blanket was under $20, can you believe it???
This is the only tee that Mimi doesn't mind, so I'm making her wear it all the time! I'm not sure if they know but he loved her immediately from Day 1 so maybe he knew??? A lot of their mannerisms are the same and I think they resemble each other a lot. Lola Bear was with her daddy, she's still a daddy's girl! I'm really loving Pariero again!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you!!! The blanket was under $20, can you believe it???
> This is the only tee that Mimi doesn't mind, so I'm making her wear it all the time! I'm not sure if they know but he loved her immediately from Day 1 so maybe he knew??? A lot of their mannerisms are the same and I think they resemble each other a lot. Lola Bear was with her daddy, she's still a daddy's girl! I'm really loving Pariero again!!



Wow $20 is a steal!! Lol. How much does Leo weigh? He looks like he may be a pinch shorter in length than MiMi, hard to tell by pics. I've always loved Pariero. I'm kicking myself for never ordering any of their last winter collection. They had the most beautiful things. But I wasn't shopping much then. I'm hoping they come out with more winter things. Kinda seems like they release new things in Japan first. And by the time it reaches us, most things are sold out.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Wow $20 is a steal!! Lol. How much does Leo weigh? He looks like he may be a pinch shorter in length than MiMi, hard to tell by pics. I've always loved Pariero. I'm kicking myself for never ordering any of their last winter collection. They had the most beautiful things. But I wasn't shopping much then. I'm hoping they come out with more winter things. Kinda seems like they release new things in Japan first. And by the time it reaches us, most things are sold out.


pariero had the coolest British flag hoodies last winter I think for the boys and I'm so upset I didn't get them! They were awesome and Bry loves the British flag! Leo weighs about 5.5 pounds, he's stockier than Mimi but they are probably close to the same length, leo may be a little longer but they wear the same size. Her chest is about an inch smaller. Leslie was going to order Pariero wholesale for us but then with the wedding and her opening a mall kiosk for the holidays, we never did!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, that is great that you got a package on Sunday !!! I had heard on the news that USPS was gonna start delivering only packages on Sunday until Christmas . the babies look gorgeous on there new blanket. I love the color you picked out. I ordered the same color in size small. these were such a great buy that I had to buy a bunch so I got size S, size M , size L and size XL


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Love the blanket....I need the pink XL for me (haha)!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> wow, that is great that you got a package on Sunday !!! I had heard on the news that USPS was gonna start delivering only packages on Sunday until Christmas . the babies look gorgeous on there new blanket. I love the color you picked out. I ordered the same color in size small. these were such a great buy that I had to buy a bunch so I got size S, size M ,hi size L and size XL


Bry said the same thing about usps, but i never heard that they were going to do that. I wish I would have got an extra large or a large blanket also. I'm really impressed with the quality, did so so soft. I'm not sure if they have any left in the bigger sizes. My heart pup sling is coming tomorrow, I'll have to post it when it arrives! Hopefully it fits well!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Love the blanket....I need the pink XL for me (haha)!


Me too. I wish I would have got the extra large for myself! Did you order any????


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Great blanket, it looks so snuggly. It makes me want to cozy up to all your gorgeous pups, they all look so cute.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hollowaysal said:


> Great blanket, it looks so snuggly. It makes me want to cozy up to all your gorgeous pups, they all look so cute.


Thank you! The shag is so so soft!!! I went back and bought 2 more today but XL size this time!! The chis say thank you so much!!!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh Lord what a great package ! They love the softest things <3 Just got Baby a blanket too, a soft one like that <3


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AnnHelen said:


> Oh Lord what a great package ! They love the softest things <3 Just got Baby a blanket too, a soft one like that <3


Yes they do girl! Once the put their paws on it, no one would get off! I ordered 2 more in the x-large size this morning so there's no fighting over it! ooohhhhh is it animal print? ??? I know Baby is gonna love it!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

No it'a a blue and white stripy one <3 really cute <3 I'll try to take a picture of him in it tomorrow <3


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Once again I love those blankets! You guys are so lucky that you were able to take advantage of that smokin' deal. So cozy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Once again I love those blankets! You guys are so lucky that you were able to take advantage of that smokin' deal. So cozy!


Thanks Krystal! You know I can always ship them to you if you want one! Let me know! I want my Canadian girl to enjoy a good deal too! 😘


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Very cute! I love surprise deliveries!!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi, I sneaked a picture of Baby in his new, ultra soft blankie, hihi..it's so soft, like pure silk hihi <3 it's blue and white striped on the other side...he is very happy with it


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> Very cute! I love surprise deliveries!!!


Thanks Maddie!! Me too!! It's like Christmas!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AnnHelen said:


> Hihi, I sneaked a picture of Baby in his new, ultra soft blankie, hihi..it's so soft, like pure silk hihi <3 it's blue and white striped on the other side...he is very happy with it


Awww he looks so comfy in it! Give him a big smooch from us! Baby is so handsome, you need to post more pictures of him and stop keeping him all to yourself!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Ooh I love the blanket, it looks so soft and warm. My chis love this kind of blankets so much and I can see why (I wish I had one for myself lol). Very cute pictures too!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi yes I will try to take some new pics very soon <3 I really have to be better at posting pictures, Baby says your lazyyyyyy muuuuum


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I adore that blanket!! The is right up my alley for me and Lulu. lol They must have been on sale because when I looked on Amazon the price had gone up.  Your fantastic four look like they know what feels good! lol Love the look Mojo is giving--even a gentleman has a hard time sharing such a comfy sleeping spot.  Mimi and Leo are so adorable I wish I could snatch them through the computer and snuggle. haha!


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

That blanket is awesome!! My boys have so many blankets it is ridiculous!! I think I have a dog blanket obsession!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> Ooh I love the blanket, it looks so soft and warm. My chis love this kind of blankets so much and I can see why (I wish I had one for myself lol). Very cute pictures too!


Thanks Camille!! I ordered 2 more in xl size and I think they're being delivered today, will post them later! Hopefully they're big enough for me to snuggle in!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AnnHelen said:


> Hihi yes I will try to take some new pics very soon <3 I really have to be better at posting pictures, Baby says your lazyyyyyy muuuuum


I agree with Baby, lol!! Looking forward to seeing him! 😍😘😜


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I adore that blanket!! The is right up my alley for me and Lulu. lol They must have been on sale because when I looked on Amazon the price had gone up.  Your fantastic four look like they know what feels good! lol Love the look Mojo is giving--even a gentleman has a hard time sharing such a comfy sleeping spot.  Mimi and Leo are so adorable I wish I could snatch them through the computer and snuggle. haha!


Thank you Tina! I know you and Lulu love leopard print just like we do! There were a bunch left the other day, I'm sad the price shot up. Mojo just turned 6 last week and he has been such a gentleman these days, like he knows he has to be wise for his old age, lol! I can mail you Mimi and Leo for some cuddles and kisses this weekend bc I have to work!! As long as you send them back! They have been really extra affectionate lately with everyone!! My friend leslie who has mimi's sister came over on Tuesday and the long coats were fighting over who was going to kiss her, it was hilarious!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mia said:


> Need a Perfect Dog Name or Cat Name for your new Pet? i like this site, it tells u what the names mean, how popular they are and gives tips on how to pic
> 
> Dog Names, Puppy Names, Puppies, Kittens, Cats, Pets has suggestions for show names and for matching names for multiple chis (good for naming a new litter) also has name by country of origin... no mexico tho  ?


Thank you!!! We are obsessed with blankets too, can you tell????


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Luvmytito, that response was to you, not sure why when I tried quoting you, that showed up??? This app is acting up again!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you Tina! I know you and Lulu love leopard print just like we do! There were a bunch left the other day, I'm sad the price shot up. Mojo just turned 6 last week and he has been such a gentleman these days, like he knows he has to be wise for his old age, lol! I can mail you Mimi and Leo for some cuddles and kisses this weekend bc I have to work!! As long as you send them back! They have been really extra affectionate lately with everyone!! My friend leslie who has mimi's sister came over on Tuesday and the long coats were fighting over who was going to kiss her, it was hilarious!


Oh well, it just wasn't meant to be. It's not like Lulu is lacking in blankets. LOL Go ahead and mail me your whole crew!!! No promises though that they will be coming back!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Love the pics, Zorana! Those blankets look amazing and you crew is precious as always.  I have to ask, where did you get the crate you have? Is it their main place to sleep? I find that since I got Maximus Pip and Roo actually like sleeping in his crate (he has a plush crate pad and lots of soft blankets in there) more than in their own beds! All those plush beds and they like the crate best.  Too funny. So I'm considering a bigger crate now. Curious where you got yours? It looks really nice.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> Love the pics, Zorana! Those blankets look amazing and you crew is precious as always.  I have to ask, where did you get the crate you have? Is it their main place to sleep? I find that since I got Maximus Pip and Roo actually like sleeping in his crate (he has a plush crate pad and lots of soft blankets in there) more than in their own beds! All those plush beds and they like the crate best.  Too funny. So I'm considering a bigger crate now. Curious where you got yours? It looks really nice.


Hi hi hi!!!! First off, congratulations on your new addition, I'm obsessed with him! He's just so perfect! How is he settling in with the girls? 
The crate I have is made by Richell, it's the large expandable crate. They make a medium too that expands the same length but isn't as deep or tall. Also they make a top you can buy separately if you have escape artists! I love this crate!! It looks like furniture and expands so you can adjust it to fit your space which is so nice! My crew spends the day in there while we are at work, they still sleep in our bed with us at night, although that may be changing soon! This is the website I bought it on, however you may find it cheaper by googling it:
http://www.dogbedsandcrates.com/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=11

Go figure they wanna be in a crate too! Now you can put their plush beds in a nice big crate! I also wanted to add you can buy a divider too incase you wanted to separate anyone. I do have the divider bc I used to separate the long and short coats bc Lola can be tempermental, but we don't use it anymore! Hope this helps! You really need to show off Max, he's just the sweetest!! Xoxoxoxo!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi hi hi!!!! First off, congratulations on your new addition, I'm obsessed with him! He's just so perfect! How is he settling in with the girls?
> The crate I have is made by Richell, it's the large expandable crate. They make a medium too that expands the same length but isn't as deep or tall. Also they make a top you can buy separately if you have escape artists! I love this crate!! It looks like furniture and expands so you can adjust it to fit your space which is so nice! My crew spends the day in there while we are at work, they still sleep in our bed with us at night, although that may be changing soon! This is the website I bought it on, however you may find it cheaper by googling it:
> Go figure they wanna be in a crate too! Now you can put their plush beds in a nice big crate! I also wanted to add you can buy a divider too incase you wanted to separate anyone. I do have the divider bc I used to separate the long and short coats bc Lola can be tempermental, but we don't use it anymore! Hope this helps! You really need to show off Max, he's just the sweetest!! Xoxoxoxo!!


Thanks so much for the info, hon! I love that it looks like furniture. I may just have to get one! I find Pip (Pip is actually a boy, but for some reason people always think he's a girl!) and Roo are always going in there with him! hee hee. It's so funny. There sit their plush beds and cuddle sacks and into the crate they go under the blankets!

Max is doing AMAZING! He is the sweetest, most loving little guy imaginable and also a complete silly goof! lol No idea on his age, but both my vet and the breeder who rescued him say about 18 months going by teeth and few other things. He really seems like a young puppy though. He's so goofy and funny and loves to play. He's obsessed with the toy box and my house is basically always strewn with toys.  I'm insanely in love with the little guy.  Pip and Roo love him too! They shockingly took to him very quickly. I was worried how they would react, but no big to do or anything. Roo took to him right away, but Pip was more leery, maybe because they are both males. A month in and all 3 are buddies always cuddling together now. It's really sweet.  I'm mainly only on facebook these days, but I should really post a thread up here too. Always fun seeing everyone's chi babies on here.

Thanks again for the info. :daisy: I'm laughing that I may have to get a crate now - who would have thought!  xoxoxox


----------

